# You may find this of interest ?



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I had to call Mapfre grua today & was on the phone (mobile) for a spell to tell them where the car was and where I was, anyway no the driver cannot come to your place so go back to the car and call again

(no you are not taking in what I am saying, it will be easier for the driver as he can follow me etc etc ..........ok I will go back to the car)

This was a 902 number and it eat my credit !, a call to HITS just confirmed why & when.
So should you really need them (say on a dark windy/wet night at 0300hrs & you have only a few euros credit) ................... I will tell them this when I change insurers.


----------

